# Thanks for all the advice - here is my final system



## dudlej01 (Mar 14, 2011)

As a way of saying thanks for the useful advice I received, here are some photos of my system.

The speakers are SVS-SCS02 and SBS02. The sub is a Jamo D7. I have a Denon 1610 receiver, Panasonic 50inch plasma and play everything through my HTPC (Blurays, DVDs, OTA, videos, music).

Here's how I set it up initially, with the subwoofer up front. I had to move it as my neighbor complained that their couch was shaking from the bass . (It's a common wall and their couch is up against the other side of it)









Final setup up front, with the subwoofer moved, new stands for the speakers and a stand to raise the TV (I repurposed a cabinet base from IKEA, cheap and works perfectly)









A wide shot, to get an idea of what the room looks like









The surrounds work nicely in the bookcases built in to the rear wall

















The new location for my sub. I can see why the neighbors complained. I can definitely feel the couch shaking, even with the gramma underneath the sub which is suppossed to reduce vibrations. But when you're watch a movie it just adds to the experience .









I'm very happy with the sound of the final system. I was originally worried that my receiver (Denon 1610) would be underpowered to drive the SVSs, but not at all, they play clean and definitely loud enough. The D7 sounds great too, for both music and movies. I watched the Counterfeiters the other night (great movie btw) and there is a great little song playing over the opening credits, with piano, acoustic guitars and harmonica. It sounded amazing, like the band was actually in the room. So much so that I sat there enjoying it until the credits finished and the movie went back to the menu .


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice setup. What's on top of the Plasma in the second pic?


----------



## dudlej01 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. Oh, that's a microsoft kinect.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Very nice indeed. A quality setup that will provide you with years of quality reproduction.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice getup, looks great and glad to hear that you like it.:T


----------

